# Instance Exchange Point Value



## cclendinen

I have had two recent points-for-weeks exchanges in the 45 day window where the VC was going to charge me the full points value.  They were both in Florida so the cost in points should be 7500 points.

In both cases I had to ask for a supervisor to get the correct points value assigned, but in each case they held to the concept that some resorts in the 45 day could not be exchanged for the minium point value and they were making an exception for me.  The VC were hot new-hires but had been working at RCI for a few years.

Tonight when they tried to charge me the full point value, I asked to speak to the supervisor and was told that it was not possible and even if I did it would not make a difference.  I insisted that I wanted to speak to a supervisor and finally the VC said he would ask the supervisor.  He came back a few minutes later and charged the correct point value of 7500 points, but insisted that this was an exception and the points for Gold Crown resorts are usually full point value even in the 45 day window.

Why is it that that experienced VCs are trying to overcharge on the points?

If I ask to speak to a supervisor why would I be denied?  Is it RCI policy to refuse to allow a member to talk to a supervisor when he asks or was the VC trying to cover-up his attemp to over-charge me?


----------



## Madge

cclendinen,

I will do some checking to see if there has been any change in the way we are offering Weeks Instant Exchanges for Points members.  Sorry to hear of the continuing confusion surrounding this issue!


----------



## wchong28

hi madge:

I was wondering if you've received any further clarification on this issue?


----------



## rickandcindy23

Madge, this is getting troublesome.  We hear from you that there are no such policy changes and the FAQ section of RCI is clear on this topic, but the guides are telling us something different.  I don't understand why policy is not clearly set on this matter.  

What I think is happening is that you are in the middle of a change that is happening on June 1st and we, RCI's customers, are going to be the last people to know about it.


----------



## Madge

wchong28,

I don't have an answer on this yet.  There is more confusion about this than I was aware, and there are multiple parties involved in the discussions.  I will post the final answer as soon as I have it!


----------



## Pit

Why is this so confusing? All RCI needs to do is educate their Guides. Give them the same information you've given all your members: 



> You can maximize the value of your Points when requesting a Weeks Resort Exchange 45-days or less in advance of confirming your exchange. You'll be able to confirm your vacation for the Points value equivalent to the region's lowest season (red, white or blue time) and smallest unit size, or 9,000 Points, whichever is less.


----------



## Madge

Pit,

Debating that there is confusion on this end will not provide you with a meaningful answer.  I will follow up when I can be confident about the information I'm sharing on this subject.


----------



## wchong28

Madge:

But as of right now, should I book my reservation online and call into RCI and ask for a supervisor to correct the points amount on my <45 day reservation or only book if I'm willing to pay the points value listed?


----------



## Madge

wchong28,

I would suggest that you check the point value online, and if you feel it's incorrect, call and request a supervisor to clarify the correct value.


----------



## Pit

Madge said:


> Pit,
> 
> Debating that there is confusion on this end will not provide you with a meaningful answer.  I will follow up when I can be confident about the information I'm sharing on this subject.



Those who have seen this topic come up repeatedly, and have been denied exchanges as a result, are simply wondering if any meaningful communication with Guides has taken place since this last thread a month ago?

http://www.tugbbs.com/forums/showthread.php?t=43989


----------



## Madge

cclendinen,

RCI will continue offering Instant Exchange discounted point values for less than 45-day Weeks vacations as we have in the past.  It applies to all Weeks inventory still available at 45 days or less.

You should now be receiving the correct point values from Points Guides, and they should also be reflected online.  If this pollicy changes in the future, I will let you know.


----------



## Pit

Madge said:


> You should now be receiving the correct point values from Points Guides, and they should also be reflected online.



Madge, many online values are still incorrect, as this screen shot (taken this morning) clearly shows. Note that all of these check-in dates are < 45 days, however all have incorrect point values listed.


----------



## Madge

Pit,

There may still be some web glitches until our web Team can get them worked out.  I expect that will happen within the next few days.  However, I wanted to verify that the policy did not change.


----------



## cclendinen

*Thanks.*

Thanks Madge.

Could you also answer the second question?

I asked the VC to allow me to speak to a supervisor and was told that was not possible.  While I understand that a supervisor might not be available and may have to call me back later, does RCI have a policy that allows a member to talk directly to a supervisor if they have concerns with the service of information given from the VC?


----------



## Madge

cclendinen said:


> ...does RCI have a policy that allows a member to talk directly to a supervisor if they have concerns with the service of information given from the VC?


Yes, absolutely!  I'm very sorry to hear you were not given this option.  There are supervisors who will either talk to you directly or return your call within two hours upon request.  It was completely against RCI's policy for the Guide to deny that service.

It shouldn't require a supervisor to see the discounted values, though.  Guides should be quoting the correct values by telephone.  Until our website reflects these values, please do call.


----------



## cclendinen

*It just happen again.*

 Madge, 
It just happen again!  This was a studio at Ron Jon Cape Caribe Resort for 5/2/07.  When the VC tried to reserve it she said it was 27,000 points instead of the 7,500 for Florida in the 45 day window.

I explained that it was in the 45 day window and it should be only 7,500 points.  She said she checked with her supervisor and the supervisor told her that not all resorts under 45 days were in the instance exchange pool.

I insisted this was not correct and and asked to speak to the supervisor.  She came back after a few minutes and said she it was not necessary for me to speak to the supervisor and she would try to pull it with 7500 points.  She was not confidient that it would work but it worked.

I don't really have a lot of confidence that this problem is going to stop until the system starts displaying the correct point values for weeks in the 45 day window.

I guess we will just have to continue with with this until the system is corrected and displays the correct point values for weeks in the 45 day window.  I wonder just how many members have been charged full points on exchanges in the 45 day window that were incorrect.  

I think that after this problem is fixed RCI should audit the points accounts and make corrections for any members that were charged to many points.


----------



## v4albums

*It's happening to me too!*

I ran across a three-bedroom S. Cal. unit checking in on 5/27 when I searched weeks reservation using my points and immediately put a hold on it on 5/6.  Later when I tried to confirmed it online, it showed that 80,000 points were required.  Therefore I called RCI directly trying to confirm it.  The guide told me it would cost me 80,000 points because it is a high demand resort --- and it didn't matter that the check in date is less than 45 days.  I told her to just leave the week along in my account for a couple of hours and I'll talk it over with my husband to see if we want to confirm or cancel it (it would have stayed in my account until the end of the day if I hadn't called anyway).  Then she said I must decide immediately because there is no grace period since the check in is in less than 21 days.   I asked to speak to a supervisor, and my request was denied as the other tuggers who previously wrote in this thread.  I had no choice but canceling it right away.   

I called ten minutes later and a different guide answered the phone.  I asked to speak to a supervisor right away after I identified myself and verified my account information.   I was told it was not necessary to speak to a supervisor.  I asked my question about booking the a week (less than 45 days ahead)  using my points.  At first she agreed it would be 25% of the points or 9,000 points (whichever is less).  But when I told her that I have called earlier regarding the week on hold, she all of a sudden change her tone of voice and said "I don't know what you are talking about". Then she went on giving me the lecture on demand and supply and how only weeks pulled out under "Instant Exchange" are 9,000 points or less.  Well, I didn't have my computer with me at that point.  I just checked my RCI account again---There is no separate category called "Instant Exchanges" I can search under.  

On top of all the confusion, I just get the feeling that guides are really protective of each other and a red flag is automatically raised if you say "oh, I spoke to someone else before....".  I should keep that in mind.  Also, I am pretty disappointed at speaking to two stand-offish guides in a row...  My previous calls to RCI were overall pleasant and satisfactory.


----------



## Madge

cclendinen and v4albums,

You should always be allowed to speak with (or get a call back from) a supervisor!  I will report this to our management team so that it is addressed with Guides and supervisors.

I'm sorry about the continuing confusion.  If someone tells you that a particular resort is not subject to the discounted point values under 45 days, please insist on speaking with a supervisor.  You do not have to "qualify" to speak with a supervisor -- your request alone is sufficient.

I really do apologize -- this is just not the way we want to treat our members.

As always, if you hit a brick wall, please send an e-mail to feedback@rci.com with TUG in the subject line to let the Communications Team know what's happening.


----------



## SJRSONG

Madge said:


> Pit,
> 
> There may still be some web glitches until our web Team can get them worked out.  I expect that will happen within the next few days.  However, I wanted to verify that the policy did not change.




Do you have any idea when this will be fixed?  From what I see, it's been going on for few months.   I do all my transactions on line and I really do not like to call RCI trying to explain to VC and supervisor...


----------



## Madge

TUG101,

I don't have an ETA at this point.  I agree that the process of confirming Instant Exchanges has been unusually cumbersome for our Points members lately.  I can tell you that this issue received a lot of attention, and that our technical staff is working to resolve the associated web issues.


----------



## v4albums

Madge,

Thank you for your response.  

Something I noticed during my two phone calls regarding the "instant exchange weeks" with the point guides---I never got to the phone survey after the calls.

Today when I called RCI regarding a different matter, the phone survey came up after the phone call again.  As a matter of fact, my calls to RCI have been consistently routed to the phone survey after my conversation with the guides ended except those two calls.

It seems to me the guides can actually control whether or not a customer's call will be routed to the survery.   Is that so?  TIA for your input.


----------



## Madge

v4albums,

Guides have no control whatsoever over which of their calls will go to the survey or be monitored.  I can see why it may have seemed that way after your recent experience!


----------



## dreamin

*Instant Exchange Discounted Point Values*

Today I put a Hold on a property (red week) that was available on the RCI website.  The check-in date was within the next 45 days.  The point value was listed as 45,500 points. When I called RCI to inquire about an instant exchange on this property, I was told that this property did not qualify.  I read to the counsellor the comments Madge had made on this forum, that all available properties should be discounted if the check-in was within the 45 day window.  I was told that the Instant Exchange program had been cancelled.  After two requests to speak to a supervisor, I was finally connected to one.  She confirmed that the Instant Exchange program was cancelled last month and that only select properties would be available for discounted point values (which likely means undesirable, off-season properties, although the supervisor denied that).  When I asked how they could cancel a program without notifying their membership, I was told that I should have received an e-mail.  I told her I had not, to which she replied that I would be getting a letter in the mail.  After much discussion, the supervisor agreed to confirm this property at the discounted value.  However, she informed me that she was making a notation on my account indicating that I had been formally informed of the new policy and that I would not be able to negotiate a reduced point value on future requests.  I quoted Madge's comments on point values and was told that no such person existed and that this person was misrepresenting herself as an employee of RCI.  The supervisor had never heard of TUG, so I gave her the web address and suggested she educate herself.  I am happy that I did get the exchange I wanted and at the discounted point value.  This feature of the Points program was a major benefit of buying Points because in my job I can't schedule any vacation time until February of each year.  So, I am very disappointed in RCI's decision to cancel the Instant Exchange program.  I am interested to hear what others have to say in this regard, as well as Madge's response when she returns from vacation.


----------



## sfwilshire

I hope you got the name of the (hopefully) misinformed supervisor. I suspect Madge will ask you to send the details to feedback@rci.com with TUG in the subject line for investigation.

Sheila


----------



## BillR

dreamin said:


> Today I put a Hold on a property (red week) that was available on the RCI website.  The check-in date was within the next 45 days.  The point value was listed as 45,500 points. When I called RCI to inquire about an instant exchange on this property, I was told that this property did not qualify.  I read to the counsellor the comments Madge had made on this forum, that all available properties should be discounted if the check-in was within the 45 day window.  I was told that the Instant Exchange program had been cancelled.  After two requests to speak to a supervisor, I was finally connected to one.  She confirmed that the Instant Exchange program was cancelled last month and that only select properties would be available for discounted point values (which likely means undesirable, off-season properties, although the supervisor denied that).  When I asked how they could cancel a program without notifying their membership, I was told that I should have received an e-mail.  I told her I had not, to which she replied that I would be getting a letter in the mail.  After much discussion, the supervisor agreed to confirm this property at the discounted value.  However, she informed me that she was making a notation on my account indicating that I had been formally informed of the new policy and that I would not be able to negotiate a reduced point value on future requests.  I quoted Madge's comments on point values and was told that no such person existed and that this person was misrepresenting herself as an employee of RCI.  The supervisor had never heard of TUG, so I gave her the web address and suggested she educate herself.  I am happy that I did get the exchange I wanted and at the discounted point value.  This feature of the Points program was a major benefit of buying Points because in my job I can't schedule any vacation time until February of each year.  So, I am very disappointed in RCI's decision to cancel the Instant Exchange program.  I am interested to hear what others have to say in this regard, as well as Madge's response when she returns from vacation.



*THE PROGRAM WAS CHANGED 3 MONTHS AGO BUT WAS CHANGED BACK TO ALL 45 DAYS BEING DISCOUNTED AFTER THE 35 AFFILIATE RCI REPRESENTATIVES; WHO WERE NOT ADVISED OF THE CHANGES, WHO TRAIN AND EDUCATE RESORTS DAILY, COMPLAINED IN UNITY AND THE ORIGINAL PROGRAM WAS REINSTATED ON APPROXIMATELY MAY 10.*


----------



## cclendinen

BillR said:


> *THE PROGRAM WAS CHANGED 3 MONTHS AGO BUT WAS CHANGED BACK TO ALL 45 DAYS BEING DISCOUNTED AFTER THE 35 AFFILIATE RCI REPRESENTATIVES; WHO WERE NOT ADVISED OF THE CHANGES, WHO TRAIN AND EDUCATE RESORTS DAILY, COMPLAINED IN UNITY AND THE ORIGINAL PROGRAM WAS REINSTATED ON APPROXIMATELY MAY 10.*



BILLR,
Could you share with us your source for this information.


----------



## opozarks

cclendinen said:


> BILLR,
> *Could you share with us your source for this information.*


*

SURE - It was the RCI Affiliate representative in charge of my home resort who I talk to frequently as I sell RCI points through that resort.  He does not want to give you his name but he has suggested that you call the resort - either your home resort or the resort you want to trade into - contact the manager and have them (or ask for you to) contact their affiliate representative.

In the 1st week of May the affiliate representatives ( 35 in total ) became aware - from me - that RCI, two months, prior had changed their rules because some resorts, particularily Orange Lake, had complained that their resorts were worth MORE than the 9000 points.  Obviously some IDIOT got together with another IDIOT and rules were changed. *


----------



## mocat

*RCI website "fixed"*

It would appear that while RCI may have "fixed" its website to accurately display the correct number of points for instant exchanges, it has also "fixed" its section of the website called _The Answer Place_ where it had previously set forth the procedure for obtaining a vacation for 9000 pts or less.  Some time ago, I printed the RCI explanation of how to go about this procedure and I am no longer able to locate this info on its website.

Therefore, one is left to wonder how much longer RCI intends to honor this policy.  This question should probably be posed to Madge, whom I believe is now back from vacation.


----------



## AwayWeGo

*45 Days Before Check-In May Not Be "Instant" But It's Close Enough.*




opozarks said:


> Orange Lake, had complained that their resorts were worth MORE than the 9000 points.


Sure it is.  They _all_ are -- right up till the time gets short & the deposited timeshare week risks going to waste.  At that point (45 days & sooner before check-in) all it's worth is 9*,*000 points -- _max_ -- whether it's Orange Lake or Vistana Villages or a somewhat more modest little timeshare that nobody's ever heard of.  Sheesh. 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## rickandcindy23

mocat, I know what you mean. :annoyed:  I checked that after I saw your post to Madge.  I also did my usual "9,000 point" search and came up with zero matches on their Answer Place tab. 

I really want more RCI points and know where to go to get lots more cheaply, but I need to be certain that I will get some value, so I have been holding off.


----------



## mocat

*"Bait and Switch"*

In the business world, what RCI seems to be about to do is against the law in most juridictions and a company following this procedure could likely be sued for damages.  Many people, myself included, bought RCI points in reliance on its representations that 9000 pts or less could be used to obtain a week's stay at one of its resorts if available within the 45 day window.  RCI most likely used this as a method to convince more people to buy RCI points and also to convince more resorts to convert to points.  Perhaps now it has decided that there is too much interest in this program and is looking for a way to pacify some resorts.

Recent posts by others would lead one to believe that this is not RCI's intent, but IMHO, the jury is still out.


----------



## wilmark

*The New RCI*

Maybe you guys don't seem to realize it, but in the past year, RCI has been eroding all of the good things that members enjoy (or the reason why we maintain our RCI memberships)

*Last Call* - being able to get a week for $129 to 219 depending on the size - used to have wide availability all over. Inventory in this area is very low and non existent in many of the better areas.

*Instant Exchange* - begin able to get top places for only 8000 points inside 45 days or so was a great deal when you couldnt find it in Last Call. Much fewer places are available for this area and many resorts are not available for this anymore.

*Lower Priced Extra Vacations* - the ones that they give you for under 300$ a week - almost non existent, most of the better inventory is available for over 700$ a week - why bother.

They have now restructured their company to take all the extra inventory that was a benefit to members above and sell it to partner and other Cendant companies, Or put it in the Hi Priced section of Extra Vacations. They flood us with useless advertising in the mail and on their website - "Get 20% off Florida, Book now" - YES 20% off 200% of what we are accustomed paying for it - you would be cheaper going to internet discount sites. "Book Your Cruise Now and get ???" I have never see a cruise cheaper at RCI that what i would pay for it at Orbits or Travelocity, even with your points.  Why waste your points. In my experience the only points partners worthwhile is if you use your points to buy Disney and Universal Stud tickets in bulk - you might recoup your maintenance fees. WHy do they bother us with trying to sign up for 3 years of this at maybe 5% off - how dumb do they think we really are? Why cant they fix their damned website, instead of focusing on gimmicky advertising? Most timeshare owners are fairly savvy discount/value oriented consumers.

If they don't shape up in the my current membership year am withdrawing my 87,000 points/annum top rated Caribbean resort and use the internet for my other travel needs.


----------



## rickandcindy23

RCI can change their policies whenever they want.  Fortunately for all of us, there are alternatives for us, as owners of timeshares, even if they are in points.  We can reserve our home weeks and exchange somewhere else.


----------



## Madge

dreamin,

Sheila is correct, and I'm so distressed to hear of your experience (not to mention my non-existence).

Please, please do send an e-mail to feedback@rci.com and include TUG in the subject line.  I would very much like to discover who you spoke with and be sure we give out correct information from every call center on this issue in the future.


----------



## Madge

mocat said:


> _The Answer Place_ where it had previously set forth the procedure for obtaining a vacation for 9000 pts or less.  Some time ago, I printed the RCI explanation of how to go about this procedure and I am no longer able to locate this info on its website.


mocat,

This was an unintentional lapse.  This information, as well as the Most Frequently Asked Questions will be reinstated.


----------



## contunlun08

Thanks for the info.


----------



## dreamin

Madge did look into my account and e-mailed me that there were no notations made by the supervisor (who had previously told me that she was noting on my account that I had been informed of the new rules regarding instant exchanges and would no longer be able to get the 9000 points or less exchanges).  As a matter of fact, I have noticed that the website appears to be updated and the instant exchange values are now appearing as they used to.  I was able to book 2 weeks in July using instant exchanges for 7500 points for each week.  The reservation fee has gone up to $180 CDN.  I am happy that there was Points availability for this summer because there was nothing available on Last Call.  I'm finding that the Points website is wonky for instant exchanges - one minute they are there, then five minutes later they disappear, only to reappear at a later time (same resorts).  I have learned to check frequently because the web listings are so inconsistent.  So, for this summer I am happy with my vacation planning.  For my winter vacation, I may not be so lucky!  Thanks for your help Madge.


----------



## cranberryamber

*talking to a supervisor*



v4albums said:


> I ran across a three-bedroom S. Cal. unit checking in on 5/27 when I searched weeks reservation using my points and immediately put a hold on it on 5/6.  Later when I tried to confirmed it online, it showed that 80,000 points were required.  Therefore I called RCI directly trying to confirm it.  The guide told me it would cost me 80,000 points because it is a high demand resort --- and it didn't matter that the check in date is less than 45 days.  I told her to just leave the week along in my account for a couple of hours and I'll talk it over with my husband to see if we want to confirm or cancel it (it would have stayed in my account until the end of the day if I hadn't called anyway).  Then she said I must decide immediately because there is no grace period since the check in is in less than 21 days.   I asked to speak to a supervisor, and my request was denied as the other tuggers who previously wrote in this thread.  I had no choice but canceling it right away.
> 
> I called ten minutes later and a different guide answered the phone.  I asked to speak to a supervisor right away after I identified myself and verified my account information.   I was told it was not necessary to speak to a supervisor.  I asked my question about booking the a week (less than 45 days ahead)  using my points.  At first she agreed it would be 25% of the points or 9,000 points (whichever is less).  But when I told her that I have called earlier regarding the week on hold, she all of a sudden change her tone of voice and said "I don't know what you are talking about". Then she went on giving me the lecture on demand and supply and how only weeks pulled out under "Instant Exchange" are 9,000 points or less.  Well, I didn't have my computer with me at that point.  I just checked my RCI account again---There is no separate category called "Instant Exchanges" I can search under.
> 
> On top of all the confusion, I just get the feeling that guides are really protective of each other and a red flag is automatically raised if you say "oh, I spoke to someone else before....".  I should keep that in mind.  Also, I am pretty disappointed at speaking to two stand-offish guides in a row...  My previous calls to RCI were overall pleasant and satisfactory.


 I asked to speak to a supervisor many times and got no result. I finally got to speak to one and he assured me that he would take care of the issue raised and he will call me back. Guess what I never got a call back and when I called to speak to him personnally he was never available but I asked to leave a message for a call back. What a joke!!! Customer service is going down and the customers are frustrated.


----------



## ak4ever

We are about to become point members and I am really worried about these posts.  We were really looking forward to trying this instant exchange feature.  WHat I get from all of you is that this points exchange system is sort of a RCI Scam to get people to join and then realize that the points are not worth anything unless you have 70,000 or over to reserve vacations???


----------



## happymum

It sounds like the instant exchanges will continue and actually now include discounted points inventory as well. Certainly there are some decent exchanges that require far less than 70000 points. I wouldn't panic. The rising fees are worrisome, but if that is offset by extra choices, then its a bit of a trade-off.


----------



## BillR

Madge said:


> wchong28,
> 
> I would suggest that you check the point value online, and if you feel it's incorrect, call and request a supervisor to clarify the correct value.



*Madge, Point Values is NOT online at this time. *​


----------

